# In memory of Shadow



## I_heart_Fraggles (Mar 9, 2011)

About four months ago I got a call about a mini lop who needed rescue. Shadow had spent the last 6 years in a wire bottom cage never allowed out. He was thin and his teeth were broken. He had not felt carpet or grass or even soft bedding since babyhood. But amazingly he was gentle and when I reached for him he let me pick him up. His bones were brittle and he had no muscle. He was put on pain killers and antibiotics. He was put in with a young doe even though he hadent seen another bun in years. He loved his little doe and the groomed each other and ate together. He loved being on the carpet although his hops were heavy and he tired quickly. He spent four happy months living the life of a happy house bunny. Shadow passed away a week ago at the vets office. His little body was far to wasted to bring back to full health. But his spirit was filled with happiness. He couldn't binky and he couldn't even stretch himself but he loved to be held and he loved to hop the carpet. He had propeller ears and one white foot. He spent the last months of his life in comfort and will be missed by everyone who loved him. Especially Zoey his lionhead doe. Peace to Shadow at last.


----------



## Bluesmaven (Mar 9, 2011)

Sad story but glad you were able to bring him some happiness in the end of his life. Sounds like a great bun!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Mar 9, 2011)

I will never understand how a person can treat a animal the way Shadow was treated. He was so starved for affection and just wanted to be held and petted. He was a calm and gentle little bun that would have made a wonderful pet to someone who would have really wanted him. The only reason Shadows owners gave him up was because they said there newly adopted child was allergic. If it were not for that then Shadow would have suffered until his last days. I don't get how anyone could think that a animal built for speed, running and jumping could ever be happy in a cage.


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 10, 2011)

That poor boy . I am so pleased you were able to make his last monthscomfortable and happy for him. May he binky until his heart content at The Bridge!

Jan


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Mar 10, 2011)

Thank you. We were happy to give him the time that we did. A few people told us we should have put him to sleep at the first vet visit as he was not long for this world. The vet only that he had a couple weeks left. But she assured us thay his pain was being controlled and I just felt like he deserved some kindness before he passed. He loved his hay and his veg and he loved to be wrapped in a soft blanket on a persons lap. He loved grooming and being groomed by his doe and I think he was happy. It was important to me that he leave this world knowing that not all people are cruel and thoughtless. He gets to binky free with the other bridge bunnys now.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 11, 2011)

Thank you Katie for making his last months here good. Every time I hear a story like this it steals away a piece of my heart. Rest in peace little man and binky free, you're loved and missed.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 13, 2011)

Such a sad story, but happy ending. He went to the bridge a happy bun, knowing what love is. You did a wonderful thing! Binky free Shadow.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Mar 13, 2011)

It would have been nice if Shadow could have had happy year instead of just happy months. But I don't think I would have changed a thing as far as this rescue goes. I've rescued quite a few buns now and have seen some terrible things but Shadow will always stick out in my mind. I do want to say thank you to my friend that Shadow lived with his last few months. She lives in my building which worked out perfect because I was giving him meds everyday including injections. So thank you to her, she knows who she is.


----------



## jujub793 (Mar 13, 2011)

:bunnyangel2:


----------

